# Why aren't there more women in the trade?



## admin

My question is sincere, so don't chew me up and spit me out.

Why aren't there more women in the trade?


----------



## cazna

Becouse most of our work is chest height and above. Its tough going some days. I guess that's something woman are not drawn too. And the dust on sand day.


----------



## mld

Higher IQ than men?


----------



## cazna

Haha. That's it.


----------



## MrWillys

This is an apprentice framing class I taught 10 years ago. I'm on the far left and the gal on the right in the green shirt was good. While it is a smaller number there are women in the trade. I've only meet 1 that was a finisher though. The gal in the middle was pretty and had tats everywhere and she would work.


----------



## thefinisher

Alot of the Hispanic women work..... My mom worked also until she couldn't any more. Probably a better Finisher than most men.


----------



## Kiwiman

Cricket said:


> View attachment 30097
> 
> 
> My question is sincere, so don't chew me up and spit me out.
> 
> Why aren't there more women in the trade?


Because they don't want to.....most of us are giant perverts so we would have no problem hiring them :shifty: ......Especially if they looked like Embella's Mrs :brows:


----------



## endo_alley

mld said:


> Higher IQ than men?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## endo_alley

Long ago, when the drywall recruiters got a hold of me, they was looking for a strong back and a weak mind. Problem is over the years, my dernd back up'n got weaker. And my mind up'n got stronger. Few more years'n I won't be able t'doer at all.


----------



## moore

I'm looking for some help Cricket !! :whistling2:


----------



## moore

Kiwiman said:


> Because they don't want to.....most of us are giant perverts so we would have no problem hiring them :shifty: ......Especially if they looked like Embella's Mrs :brows:


.....:vs_rightHere:


----------



## admin

moore said:


> I'm looking for some help Cricket !! :whistling2:


You just made me choke on my coffee! :vs_laugh:


----------



## cazna

See. Offered a good job and she laughs. Lol.

Actually while im talking to you cricket on the app, When you post but see a spelling or word mistake you go back to change it and re post but it stays the same, You cant edit.


----------



## admin

cazna said:


> See. Offered a good job and she laughs. Lol.
> 
> Actually while im talking to you cricket on the app, When you post but see a spelling or word mistake you go back to change it and re post but it stays the same, You cant edit.


I think they are working on that. I will see what I can find out.


----------



## JDPugh

in the 70's I was in college and did a lot of insurance patch and repair work, sprayed popcorn ceilings and did some finishing for remodeling contractors who hung their own board. During one of these jobs I worked around a painter who liked that I was a college kid and threw a lot of work to me over the next few years. Most of it was in high end homes where he was doing re-paints.

He and a couple of other guys, who were long time painters and very good at what they did, would do all the cut in and detail work. The rest of the crew, who were all young women painted the field of the walls and ceilings. Also had a couple of teams that did vinyl wall covering. They were fast, neat and pleasant to work around.....not to mention easy on the eyes compared to the normal painting crews. I bet they would make great finishing crews as well.


----------



## ashleygoode

And some of us even make great bosses..but men don't like taking direction from a woman with other men around...I love being a hands on business owner..hell most of the time I'm a one woman circus...occasionally I have another woman that helps..it's hilarious to see jaws drop when I show up on a job and actually know what I'm doing..as JDPUGH stated in most cases we are cleaner, detail oriented, and smell better..lol..I love what I do but at times feel I have to do an exceptional job.....b/c everyone is watching😉

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley

ashleygoode said:


> And some of us even make great bosses..but men don't like taking direction from a woman with other men around...I love being a hands on business owner..hell most of the time I'm a one woman circus...occasionally I have another woman that helps..it's hilarious to see jaws drop when I show up on a job and actually know what I'm doing..as JDPUGH stated in most cases we are cleaner, detail oriented, and smell better..lol..I love what I do but at times feel I have to do an exceptional job.....b/c everyone is watching😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Aw shucks don't take it personally. Men don't like taking direction from any body. I figger that's why a lot of us men seems so directionless.


----------



## moore

ashleygoode said:


> And some of us even make great bosses..but men don't like taking direction from a woman with other men around...I love being a hands on business owner..hell most of the time I'm a one woman circus...occasionally I have another woman that helps..it's hilarious to see jaws drop when I show up on a job and actually know what I'm doing..as JDPUGH stated in most cases we are cleaner, detail oriented, and smell better..lol..I love what I do but at times feel I have to do an exceptional job.....b/c everyone is watching😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Without my wife's Direction ..I'd be a lost puppy! :yes:


----------



## krafty

Both my cousins,mother and aunt are or were in mom's case,good finishers. Stilts and 12 ft 5/8. They are out there .


----------



## Miss.mud'n'paint

Hello, I just discovered drywall talk today. And I saw the discussion on why more women are not in this trade. I am a woman and I do wonder that too. We some times can be a little detailed,but it is very messy dirty work lol


----------



## gazman

Hi Miss m&p, Welcome to DWT.


----------



## Miss.mud'n'paint

Thank you! I'm not much of a social media person but when I had a question about something on a job today...a question that I have wanted to know for years I finally binged it.. brought me here. I was so excited!


----------



## cazna

Welcome along miss m p. So what was the question?


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> Welcome along miss m p. So what was the question?


You were just looking at her boobs weren't you.....HEY! I'm up here buddy!!! :whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> You were just looking at her boobs weren't you.....HEY! I'm up here buddy!!! :whistling2:


I would never do (admit) such a thing.


----------



## Miss.mud'n'paint

I wanted to know if there was a way to prevent mud from bubbling when finishing painted surfaces. I'm on a the third coat on a butt joint an I was curious to know if there was a way to keep it from bubbling and was surprised to find that there is really nothing you can do about it.


----------



## MrWillys

Interesting how the responses are so much different when the new member is female?

Miss M&P, different brands and lightweight vs regular will produce different results. I prefer a regular topping compound vs lightweight and Westpac over USG. You'll ultimately have to find which works best for you and of what's available in your region.


----------



## gazman

MrWillys said:


> Interesting how the responses are so much different when the new member is female?
> .


My response had nothing to do with gender, but the fact that this person introduced themselves as a drywall professional.


----------



## gazman

Miss.mud'n'paint said:


> I wanted to know if there was a way to prevent mud from bubbling when finishing painted surfaces. I'm on a the third coat on a butt joint an I was curious to know if there was a way to keep it from bubbling and was surprised to find that there is really nothing you can do about it.


I have found if you coat the area with a b product like bondcrete before you apply mud it reduces the bubbling. 

http://www.bondall.com/concrete-additives/bondcrete/


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> My response had nothing to do with gender, but the fact that this person introduced themselves as a drywall professional.


Exactly !


----------



## moore

Kilz stain blocker and primers work well too. https://www.google.com/search?q=kilz+stain+blocker&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## cazna

Try this next time Miss M&P.

Tapecoat, Mix some hotmud, Add about 25% AP mud and a shot of pva glue, Tape with that.

Next coat same mud mix and the next if you feel it needs it, Then final coat straight AP.

Very little or no bubbles and it sticks.

And or prime with previous mentioned products as well if you wish, But the whole science behind it is bare board can absorb a little air, Painted cant, Hotmuds are for bare paper because they stick wth co heasion to the surface, It binds to the paper and it cant bind to paint, AP muds ad heed to the surface, Also co heed but they stick on, but put that on painted surfaces and out comes the bubbles. 

So a mix of 75% hotmud 25% AP and a shot of pva sticks and very little to no bubbles for some reason? I think the Hotmud crystals absorb the air? Then when you top with just ap the base you have built takes up the air.

I had 5 units full of earthquake cracks painted with semi gloss paints to fix a year ago, Lots of experimenting later this worked an absolute charm.


----------



## Miss.mud'n'paint

Thank you gentlemen! I've been doing this for 12 yrs and I have primed painted areas with killz and have used zinsser(my favorite). I was wondering what I could do to the mud to prevent bubbling,i know you eventually get it to work out with topping. I apologize for not specifying my question. I will most definitely be trying the glue and hot mud for other jobs. I have used construction adhesive in my joint compound before an told them to call me if it cracked,not received a call yet.


----------



## cazna

Construction adhesive? Like liquid nails?


----------



## Miss.mud'n'paint

Yes, don't laugh,it was all I had available at that time(long story).I don't look forward to doing that again.


----------



## cazna

Waterbased stuff might work. Be a bit messy if you shot some in there that wasn't.


----------



## Miss.mud'n'paint

Oh definitely!


----------



## cazna

Pva works. Any pva. About small egg cup full to a gallon of mud.


----------



## Miss.mud'n'paint

This why I'm thankful I found this forum. I'm not above learning new things.


----------



## HomeDrywall&Painting

In my company, women do mostly the business and office and the guys are the ones who do the work. I think women do add so much more to any "man" job cause they're so detailed and also have to add, more conscious of safety. Would love to add more women to my hands-on team.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

HomeDrywall&Painting said:


> In my company, women do mostly the business and office and the guys are the ones who do the work.


So you are saying that what the women do isn't work?


----------



## HomeDrywall&Painting

endo_alley_revisited said:


> So you are saying that what the women do isn't work?


Work is work. I'm just referring to the hands-on trade work in context. They don't do the drywall, painting, etc.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

Why aren't there more women in the trade? Why aren't there more men in the trade? Women … men. Men … women. Back in the mid 80s when things were really rockin and rollin, before minds were corrupted by "me too" fears and concerns, and piecework was the way things were done(independent crews were the organizing structure, not employer/employee regulated bureaucracies) … I saw more women in the trades then, than I do now. Strange considering that technology has created more opportunities for women to participate and contribute.


----------



## legendofrock

Better question: Why do we need women in the trade?
Rock is a tough heavy job that most men cant/wont do because of the difficulty not to mention the ****ty hours and lack of career advancement. why dilute an already shallow pool?


----------



## APSNZ

I've been a one man finishing band for the last 4 years, in currently looking for a female apprentice and I am struggling. I was a automotive refinisher in the past and the attention to detail of women in that trade is the real reason in looking for a girl now... 

That and after seeing some of the young guys in other trades im nearly positive I'd end up with an assault charge if I had to deal with any of them


----------



## MrWillys

APSNZ said:


> I've been a one man finishing band for the last 4 years, in currently looking for a female apprentice and I am struggling. I was a automotive refinisher in the past and the attention to detail of women in that trade is the real reason in looking for a girl now...
> 
> That and after seeing some of the young guys in other trades im nearly positive I'd end up with an assault charge if I had to deal with any of them


 There's some women I see on Facebook kicking butt. I taught Carpentry apprenticeship and some of the women were really good.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore

Have fun with that I don't care if they do work with us but was fired after she screamed at me as I was talking to to boss. She took one hour lunch left 1 hour early everyday as was slow told her to **** off and they fired me, not the first favotism situation I seen, don't go there if she is related to you I can see but other than that, one told a contractor buddy she gets away with Moore than men, a week later he dropped her


----------



## Shelwyn

Generally we train them in everything but heavy auto tools. So usually you'll see them up on scaffolding or doing the skilled work once they've been at it a while.


----------



## BennieUnill

*Car Filters GTP Motorsports*

Car Filters GTP Motorsports More info...


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore

Be happy there is not, I worked with a few they get treated better, one was a goof and lazy, husband the lead framer steel, they sat around a lot, left early, one good at what she does dummied out told the boss I did not cut plastic back, OK sure 3 rooms to cut sorry not my job


----------



## flooringguy

mld said:


> Higher IQ than men?


No doubt!


----------

